# General > AquaTalk >  What happen to barrreport.com?

## vurbul

Anyone knows what happen to www.barrreport.com. It just says on my browser "page not found".

----------


## Shadow

it is ok in my browser, maybe just maintenance time

----------


## illumnae

it's been down for me for almost a week now. the main page and forum page are fine, but when i try to access any deeper in (specific forum threads or articles) it says "page not found"

----------


## vinz

I just tried... no problems accessing the threads in the public forum.

----------


## illumnae

i guess singtel has a problem with the page (that's my ISP). i tried on both Firefox and IE and it's fine for me up till the EI subforum...then i get "Page not found" when i try to access individual threads

----------


## PeterGwee

No issues here either.... :Grin:  

Regards,
Peter Gwee

----------


## vurbul

Really!!??

I'm using Safari, Firefox and IE and it is still showing page not found. I'm using singtel too and I can't even access the main page. What could have gone wrong?

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

Try using proxy to enter instead ? I had no issue entering the site at all.  :Grin:

----------


## vinz

> Really!!??
> 
> I'm using Safari, Firefox and IE and it is still showing page not found. I'm using singtel too and I can't even access the main page. What could have gone wrong?


Have you been trying to access a particular page or random threads? If it's one particular one, post the URL for us to try.

----------


## vurbul

Here's the url, www.barrreport.com .That's all. I was'nt trying to access any particular threads. I tried it on my PC since weeks ago as well as on my Mac but no success. It just kept saying Page Not Found. Could it be the settings of my browser?

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

vurbul, try this proxy: http://anonymouse.org/anonwww.html

cheers,
zhan

----------


## vurbul

Thank you Zhan, 

That works. Appreciate everyones help. Thanks again!!!

----------


## fisherw

> vurbul, try this proxy: http://anonymouse.org/anonwww.html
> 
> cheers,
> zhan


Zhan

I had the same problem when I tried after reading vurbul's post. Also succeeded using the above proxy. I am also on Singnet broadband. Do you know the reason why and how we can go around it?

Thanks

----------


## illumnae

somehow singnet broadband doesn't like the barrreport forums. i'm ok when i usethe proxy too

----------


## vurbul

The problem I have with using the proxy is i can't seem to log in. Any ideas to work around this would be greatly appreciated.

For now, its better than nothing  :Smile:

----------


## vinz

> Zhan
> 
> I had the same problem when I tried after reading vurbul's post. Also succeeded using the above proxy. I am also on Singnet broadband. Do you know the reason why and how we can go around it?
> 
> Thanks





> somehow singnet broadband doesn't like the barrreport forums. i'm ok when i usethe proxy too


Call Singnet tech support and report it.

----------

